# Forum About Russia Culture and History  второе творческое объединение

## kalinka_vinnie

Каждый раз я смотрю русские фильмы (или только кажется каждый раз), я вижу "второе творческое объединение", это для чего? почему не первое? переводится "The Second Creative Union"? не понятно, что это такое...   
милый народ, подскажите?   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Каждый раз, когда я смотрю русские фильмы (или только кажется каждый раз), я вижу "второе творческое объединение", это для чего? почему не первое? переводится "The Second Creative Union"? не понятно, что это такое...   
> милый народ, подскажите?

----------


## Ramil

На киностудиях в советское время обычно существовало несколько творческих коллективов. Это было затверждено на бумаге. Обычно в титрах шло сначала название киностудии, затем объединение, например: "киностудия им. Горького, второе творческое объединение".
Оно могло быть и первым и вторым и третьим. Просто киностудии были большими со множеством сотрудников, в производстве обычно находилось сразу несколько фильмов, поэтому и писали "первое творческое объединение", "второе", "третье". 
А переводить - The second creative unit or group (IMHO) would be better. Union will pass too, i think, but unit is more accurate.

----------


## Dimitri

> На киностудиях в советское время обычно существовало несколько творческих коллективов. Это было затверждено на бумаге. Обычно в титрах шло сначала название киностудии, затем объединение, например: "киностудия им. Горького, второе творческое объединение".
> Оно могло быть и первым и вторым и третьим. Просто киностудии были большими со множеством сотрудников, в производстве обычно находилось сразу несколько фильмов, поэтому и писали "первое творческое объединение", "второе", "третье". 
> А переводить - The second creative unit or group (IMHO) would be better. Union will pass too, i think, but unit is more accurate.

 "затверждено" такого слова нету   ::  хоть и понятно..
"подтверждено" - может быть? или "заверено"

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  На киностудиях в советское время обычно существовало несколько творческих коллективов. Это было затверждено на бумаге. Обычно в титрах шло сначала название киностудии, затем объединение, например: "киностудия им. Горького, второе творческое объединение".
> Оно могло быть и первым и вторым и третьим. Просто киностудии были большими со множеством сотрудников, в производстве обычно находилось сразу несколько фильмов, поэтому и писали "первое творческое объединение", "второе", "третье". 
> А переводить - The second creative unit or group (IMHO) would be better. Union will pass too, i think, but unit is more accurate.   "затверждено" такого слова нету   хоть и понятно..
> "подтверждено" - может быть? или "заверено"

 Я носитель, мне можно придумывать новые слова.  ::

----------


## Оля

http://community.livejournal.com/useles ... 44819.html

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> На киностудиях в советское время обычно существовало несколько творческих коллективов. Это было затверждено на бумаге. Обычно в титрах шло сначала название киностудии, затем объединение, например: "киностудия им. Горького, второе творческое объединение".
> Оно могло быть и первым и вторым и третьим. Просто киностудии были большими со множеством сотрудников, в производстве обычно находилось сразу несколько фильмов, поэтому и писали "первое творческое объединение", "второе", "третье". 
> А переводить - The second creative unit or group (IMHO) would be better. Union will pass too, i think, but unit is more accurate.

 спасибо!   ::

----------

